# Do I need to go on a grooming course?



## Swizzle (Nov 30, 2014)

I am getting a puppy in the new year and I am thinking about grooming it myself.
I already cut my husbands hair with clippers.
I am a housewife and the point of getting a dog is company for me as my teens are out at school all day.

Correct me if I'm wrong but most don't need a full cut until they are 6 mths old but they might need a face or ear trim before then?

Can you recomend some scissors and clippers?

Also how easy is it to trim nails?

Thank you


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I just bought these Andis clippers. Have only used them once but so far I quite like them.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

There is a lot of info and video's on the internet so it is possible to do it yourself without a course, however I would say see if you can find a groomer who does free puppy intro's, just to help the puppy get used to the sights and sounds of everything as there maybe a day when you do want to have the puppy professionally groomed, and groomers are now getting a lot of older Cockapoo pups that need a full groom but are freaking out at the driers, clippers etc. Just think of it as another part of the socialisation period. Get your puppy used to being handled and gently brushed from an early age. The hard part is keeping your dogs coat matt free once they are an adult. (your husbands hair hopefully doesn't do that!)
Trimming nails is not too hard, again do it from an early age, a tiny bit at a time. 
Spend some time checking out you tube, there are some great video's on there, always follow the ones that show kind, gentle methods.


----------

